

Show HN: A distributed web scraper in 10 lines of code - jaz46
https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/build-your-own-wayback-machine-in-10-lines-of-code-99884b2ff95c&HN

======
Zekio
[https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/build-your-own-wayback-
mac...](https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/build-your-own-wayback-machine-
in-10-lines-of-code-99884b2ff95c)

the added &HN breaks link o.o

